# This years after Iron Ranch swap ride starting point will be at Old Gold.



## fatbike (Aug 14, 2015)

*This years Iron Ranch AFTER swap meet ride starting point will be at Old Gold.*

Old Gold is a whiskey bar. Great selection. Good food and the Ranier beer on draft is the in best the city. Plenty of bike parking on site and vehicle parking in the neighborhood. Old gold is located at 2105 N. Killingsworth North Portland. Meet @ or around 6:30 pm of course. The ride will be a blast and we will cover different ground this year. Although Velo Cult bike shop was a hoot last year. We may need to go there again but change the rest. We'll see how we all feel. Looking forward to the festivities as always everyone is welcome. Ok Skidkings, you up for a big drinking ride? Thanks Derek

Old Gold venue in the last pic


----------



## fatbike (Sep 11, 2015)

A reminder. Don't forget)))


----------



## catfish (Sep 11, 2015)

Now I realy wish I could make it.


----------



## fatbike (Sep 13, 2015)

You should.


----------



## fatbike (Sep 23, 2015)

*After ranch ride*

After ranch ride. Anyone take any other pix from that night? What a blast! Let me know your experiences. Local Portland group Bligerantes, thank you for your support, also Wheelman from Canada, you guys also rock! All I can say is very rad night!


----------

